# Pregnant doe acting like shes in heat!!!



## crazy4cochins

My Gracie is driving me insane!!!! I wondered for ever if she was pregnant and then finally broke down and took her to the vet and he did an ex-ray and said that she was just about a month along at the end of July soooo that means end of Nov. baby.
 So all of a sudden today she will not stop screaming her head off , so I let her out to run around. She is quite spoiled now and I thought she just wanted out, but instead she headed for the back pasture where the fence has a hole and you can get over to my neighbors property. Thats fine I keep my boys over there, she likes to go say hi and then usually follows me home. NOT TODAY she was crazy, flagging her tail lettting them sniff her and blabber at her and she would put her head through the fence and they were going crazy trying to get to her. I almost put her in their pen
 thinking if they all "got it outta their system " but I have a young doeloing that would then be by herself. She is only 5mos and I do not want her to get bred soo my question is what the hecks up with my Gracie????? Do they act in heat like a false heat sometimes?  Will letting her in the boys pen for a day calm everyone down? My boys are all gross and stinky and I guess in rut. So anyone have a suggestion for me? Thanks
And my doeling Choula has no discharge or any signs of being in heat right now.


----------



## ksalvagno

If Gracie is still pregnant, there is no way I would let her in with males. You could always take her back to the vet and see if she is still pregnant. Maybe she lost it some time between the xray and today. I really don't know if goats are flirty when they are pregnant though. Maybe someone else has a better answer.


----------



## trestlecreek

They usually will not run to the buck unless they are in heat. I have heard of pregnant does going to the buck pen, so I guess it's possible.
No, putting her in there will not keep them quite.
 When your doe goes out of heat or decides to move on is what will keep them quite.


----------



## lilhill

If you put that poor doe in with all those horny boys, you'll see *big time* fights between the boys and they will sooooo aggravate the doe to death!  Yikes!


----------



## crazy4cochins

OMG   She was still bawling at like 1am when I let the dog out......
Ok so I am not going to put her in there with those yucky boys. But can she maybe reacting to their smell? I saw someone else on the cow section that had a cow go into false heats every other month or so , so I wondered if goats do that to.  Another question do goats eat the placenta and afterbirth when they kid? I don't think I ever saw if it says that anywhere.  She is fatter than she ususally is
I know thats a very scientific way to look at it, I don't have the money to go get her ex-rayed again soo I guess she will have to be kept up until this all calms down.
 Question -  Boys have been stinky and rutty for about a month when does this stop?? All of fall or what? It's like it's on and off, they faces are all crusty for a few days then they aren't and then they are.Ohh yah and my buck with horns has a chip out of it do I need to put something on it? I think I will have to take some pictures and put on here.   She is a mini and is loud my husband said "wow she has some lungs" I told him that he should get use to it because I want mini nubians soo I have heard they are loud mouths too.  So now I am the neighbor with not only too many roosters but a loud goat too.


----------



## lilhill

If she is that loud, sounds like she's not pregnant and is raging heat.  Goats can have short heat cycles after the initial breeding, and many times these short ones are when they are in standing heat.  

Yes, goats will eat it if it's left in there.  Many folks let them eat it. I collect it and discard it rather than allowing them to eat it.  Just me.

You don't need to do anything to the buck with the chip on his horns.  As long as it isn't bleeding, don't worry about it.  If it's bleeding, I like to put some Furall on there.

Once there's no does in heat around, the boys will calm down some.


----------



## cmjust0

Sounds like a heat, but whether it's a false heat or a true heat after a lost pregnancy...who knows?

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...goats are ninja-level masters at hiding pregnancies.  You cheated and took this one in for an x-ray confirmation, so perhaps this is the only thing she could think of doing to obfuscate the situation.

Never put anything past a goat.


----------



## kimmyh

And to keep things interesting, I bought a couple of does years ago who stood to be bred every month. In the 5th month they kidded.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch

not to hijack, but how soon can they tell by x-ray if a goat is pregnant?  My vet told me he wouldn't really be able to tell by x-ray until about 90 days after breeding.  I have a mini-nubian doeling who is 6 months and weighs 30 pounds who might be bred due to a buck jumping the fence when she was still at her breeder's farm in early August.  Vet said he woukdn't be able to tell by x-ray until early-mid november.

BTW - we have 4 mini-nubian girls, and they are not that loud.  We've had them here close to a month, and one of them I have never heard say anything at all.  HOWEVER the boys have voices that carry super long distances.


----------



## lilhill

kimmyh said:
			
		

> And to keep things interesting, I bought a couple of does years ago who stood to be bred every month. In the 5th month they kidded.


Been there before, too.


----------



## crazy4cochins

Good I feel better knowing  all of you have to deal with all these goat antics to. Hey anyone got 50 bucks? haha J/K.
 Well the plan is to just wait and see, November can't come soon enough now!!
As for the ex ray I took her in and it was about a month or so developed , It looks like a smoky blob at that point because the babys bones haven't calcified yet.I asked him if he was SURE she was preggers. Because I was going to be very upset if she turned out not to be. He is suppose to be the livestock guy.
  vets seem like they all have their own opinions on things. I have worked for a few and just like anyone else they have their own ideas on things. How to's and stuff. it is hard to find a vet that will take goat buisness serious here in Mo. Also with my chickens, finally found one ,maybe ....
We'll see her shortly. 
Should i let her eat the afterbirth then? 
   Thanks about the horns too.and to everyones in put.


----------



## lilhill

They eat the afterbirth in the wild.  Mine go into kidding stalls and there's no need for them to eat it and maybe choke, so it's really up to you.


----------



## trestlecreek

I take the afterbirth out as soon as the doe delivers it. It can give them gas/diarrhea.


----------



## crazy4cochins

ooks like I will be cleaning up the afterbirth too.
Update as of today she has calmed down alot but i still do not trust her to let her out, she may be trying to trick me
So she's still on lock down.


----------

